# A=440hz concert pitch to A=444hz



## Frederick Russ (Nov 15, 2013)

My first question in awhile. Hope someone knows the answer.

So I'm getting a different request from a client. The application is for an esoteric video talking about restoring ancient frequencies. One of their arguments is against the A=440 standard concert pitch preferring A=444 instead. They are wanting me to pitch up my template to compensate. 

So here's my dilemma. I'm in Logic 9 at the moment. I tried changing the song pitch 15.8 cents sharp in preferences to get A to 444Hz but I'm hearing no change in the instrument pitches. Apparently I'm missing a step here. Anyone have a way to pitch up all the instruments in Logic or do I need to lock a mod-wheel position or melodyne it somehow? Help?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 15, 2013)

For anything Kontakt based, you can just change the master tuning in the 'Master' section.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Stephen - I'll give it a go. Probably a way to do so in Omnisphere too I assume...


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 15, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Thanks Stephen - I'll give it a go. Probably a way to do so in Omnisphere too I assume...



Yes it's under the 'System' tab.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 15, 2013)

how about working 440 and then after you bounce you pitch shift to 444?


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 15, 2013)

What Stephen said. 

When there is no parameter in your other instrument players for this, then I would work with pitch-wheel. 

I am not a Logic guy but I think all instruments should have this tuning parameter?

Interesting. Some time ago I asked some lib developers in what tuning they record. I got no answer. It is no secret that different orchestras play in different tunings, from 438 till 448 Hz or in a larger distance, for a well known reason.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 15, 2013)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Frederick Russ @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Stephen - I'll give it a go. Probably a way to do so in Omnisphere too I assume...
> ...



Thanks guys - this helps!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 15, 2013)

gsilbers @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> how about working 440 and then after you bounce you pitch shift to 444?



They're giving me bells chimes in precise 528Hz .. seems the only way to get there is concert pitch A=444Hz because 440 won't


----------



## Den (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice to see You here Frederick. This forum is really nice place, and thanks for invitation.

I am glad that someone working on this after a few years of my own reseaching.
Actually all my work is tuned to 444=A so that's mean C=528Hz.
In Logic just +15.5 cents.

Here is a lot of information about this matter for those who would like to investigate this.

http://www.medicalveritas.org/MedicalVeritas/Musical_Cult_Control.html (http://www.medicalveritas.org/MedicalVe ... ntrol.html)


528Hz is known like secret cancer cure because of how it affects our body water, (and blood),and (water is about 80% of our body).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q52t68Q2aHw

Really nice to hear that someone makes music tuned to 528 like John Lennon did with his last album Imagine, and than tragedy happened just because of that.

ABBA also tuned there's music to 444Hz.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lt0KdjK4m8


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 15, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concert_pi ... _inflation


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 15, 2013)

What's funny here?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 15, 2013)

I was made curious about concert A=444Hz tuning only because my client brought it up. But unfortunately from what I've turned up in internet searches there does seem to be a new age conspiracy vibe to some of the information based more on belief than science. I will say though that it appears at least at first glance that the math seems to support A=444Hz tuning but that is a subject of debate.


----------



## Den (Nov 15, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> I was made curious about concert A=444Hz tuning only because my client brought it up. But unfortunately from what I've turned up in internet searches there does seem to be a new age conspiracy vibe to some of the information based more on belief than science. I will say though that it appears at least at first glance that the math seems to support A=444Hz tuning but that is a subject of debate.



It is just opposite. It is based on science completely.
Here is a free book about this and much more:
http://www.lulu.com/shop/drew-hempel/th ... 81344.html

This book is groundbreaking, if you are new to science, and goes very deep to fundamentals of human energy's, and how it all works.
Must have book, don't miss it.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 16, 2013)

Actually loved the description on page 5 & 6 about overtone harmonics in relation to his teacher's demonstration of the Comma of Pythagoras, note ratios and natural overtones. But I'll have to finish reading after this deadline!


----------



## Den (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep. Sometimes the truth hurts.. :roll:

But anyway it is not good for people that creating music to go into this darkness.
However the best part of this book is about true temperament.
The results are here:

http://www.truetemperament.com/site/index.php

Just take a listen this guitar. I really never heard better guitar sound in my life.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEOY3SqxMc0


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2013)

Den @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Yep. Sometimes the truth hurts.. :roll:
> 
> But anyway it is not good for people that creating music to go into this darkness.
> However the best part of this book is about true temperament.
> ...



This thread is a good one!

I think 2 years ago or so I opened a thread here about this theme, but it found little attention and some people have just chuckled about it. :( 

True Temperament makes a so big different! Thanks for this youtube link, Den!


----------



## Den (Nov 17, 2013)

germancomponist @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> This thread is a good one!
> 
> I think 2 years ago or so I opened a thread here about this theme, but it found little attention and some people have just chuckled about it. :(
> 
> True Temperament makes a so big different! Thanks for this youtube link, Den!



You are welcome.
Also I'm using in Logic fixed temperament (-12 tone Pythagorean-), and when playing some chord, it really sounds without any turbulences in the resonances, and after that change it to equal temperament, there is some disturbance in the resonances in the sustain of the instrument, let's say (Piano).

Personally I am interested for this El. guitar.
http://strandbergguitars.com/26-true-temperament-demo/

Or for the Strat maybe only neck.. Still to decide..

Cheers


----------



## dedersen (Nov 17, 2013)

Den @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> Frederick Russ @ Sat Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I was made curious about concert A=444Hz tuning only because my client brought it up. But unfortunately from what I've turned up in internet searches there does seem to be a new age conspiracy vibe to some of the information based more on belief than science. I will say though that it appears at least at first glance that the math seems to support A=444Hz tuning but that is a subject of debate.
> ...


Ah yeah, that title just reeks of science, doesn't it? :roll:


----------



## Den (Nov 17, 2013)

dedersen @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Ah yeah, that title just reeks of science, doesn't it? :roll:



When you read all book you can have the picture. If you don't have much time You can read just few last pages. Very interesting stuff inside. Healing by Bushman tribes methods with music, or how Mr. Andrija Puharic mastermind of the CIA from the 50' had his own car powered on water. But most interesting part is that he used sound to split Hidrogen from Oxygen from water! And much more, really interesting free book. Or what exactly music effects in our body when played.


But after all there was a question about what the wave is?
http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=53254

They was right that wave is not 2D, just up and down movement.
It is a spiral. Watch the sea waves and you will notice that they running like spiral, and surfer can go thru it just because of that.
According to Nassim Haramein who finished the "Unified Field Theory" that Einstein never finished, the wave was flattened to 2D, and that is why Einstein could never proof it mathematically to be correct.
Our DNA is also spiral because our solar system is moving inside of our galaxy by speed of thousnads of miles on sec. and dynamic of the Earth is spiral, like all other planets inside our system.
Like this exactly:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQk2Z-JSLLA

Music resonances are spiral too. 
http://www.weare1.us/Golden_Ratio.html


----------



## Onlinefrank (Nov 17, 2013)

And now let's talk in music and pictures 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbK34NaMnQ4


----------

